# KG461 fork change out problem



## rdbike (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought a ALpha-Q CS10 integrated for my Look KG461. When I put the fork on everything looked perfect until I tightened the compression nut down at which time the top of the fork was pretty close to meeting the headtube if not touching. I could not even get a dollar bill between the two. Usually I have about 1 mm or so to play with. Have you guys heard about Looks not being compatible with your forks. Its like I need a spacer under the crown race to get a little extra height. The fork that came off was a HSC4


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

It sounds like its too close. The headset will settle a little and could rub. I'd get in touch with FSA to get a spacer.


----------

